# Industry organisations oppose new Bill on 457 visa changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Details of changes to the 457 visa programme in Australia have been published in a new Bill laid before Parliament which the government says will achieve a balance between the interests of Australian workers and overseas workers. The amendments in the Migration Amendment (Temporary Sponsored Visas) Bill 2013 allows for the re-introduction of labour market [...]

Click to read the full news article: Industry organisations oppose new Bill on 457 visa changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

